# Sport shows ?



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is going to be any shows locally this year that you can buy stuff?I remember one in a school past the Chagrin river that had trolling gear bass gear and a lot more. I like local fishing and hunting shows where you can buy anything from jigs to ammo.Thanks for any info.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

The one they have in Columbus is awesome! I think it is in February. Other than that I don't know of any others.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Ultimate fishing show in novi Michigan. It's definitely worth the trip. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Big Shows are a bit intimidating/over-whelming IMO. Walk your a$$ off to see mostly "pay to play" booths also! Much prefer the smaller "local" shows with tackle vendors(Deals), and "local" boat/marine dealers. I'm sure some will be advertising shortly.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> The Big Shows are a bit intimidating/over-whelming IMO. Walk your a$$ off to see mostly "pay to play" booths also! Much prefer the smaller "local" shows with tackle vendors(Deals), and "local" boat/marine dealers. I'm sure some will be advertising shortly.


Please let us know if you hear of any! We would love to go and setup at some of these!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

N.E. Ohio Sportsman show, Millersburg, Mid Jan.
Boat and Fishing Expo, IX Center, Mid. Jan.
Outdoor Life - Field and Stream show, Columbus, Mid Mar.
That's about it.


----------



## kevin t (Apr 5, 2014)

Metroplex Expo Center
1620 Motor Inn Drive
Girard, Oh

SPORTSMAN’S SHOW
http://www.metroplexexpo.com/event/outdoor-show/?instance_id=139


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tall Tales said:


> Please let us know if you hear of any! We would love to go and setup at some of these!


The Girard Sportsman's show would be a good one for you! Not too large but usually fairly complete(fishing, hunting, boating). There is another at the MAPPS Air Museum by the Ak/Can Airport that you should participate in. Think sponsored by one of the Akron radio stations. Smallish, but draws huge crowds! Lots of seminars you might be interested in participating in. Mog B&T and various tackle stores usually there. Not sure of the date. Will post more as I learn more.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

REEL GRIP said:


> N.E. Ohio Sportsman show, Millersburg, Mid Jan.
> Boat and Fishing Expo, IX Center, Mid. Jan.
> Outdoor Life - Field and Stream show, Columbus, Mid Mar.
> That's about it.


Are they still doing the one at the IX Center? Thought they did away with it since it just kept getting worse over the years. Last time I went it was all charter captains selling their trips, very little tackle involved.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Problem.... Who is gonna pay $500 To $1000 For a booth to try and sell
tackle you can buy cheaper on-line, where you don't have to leave the 
house, much less pay to get in, and park your truck. Plus pay for people 
to work the booth that looses money. Very hard for these people that want
to put on these shows,{TO MAKE MONEY), to find venders. Times have changed.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Are they still doing the one at the IX Center? Thought they did away with it since it just kept getting worse over the years. Last time I went it was all charter captains selling their trips, very little tackle involved.


Still have the Boat show with a little fishing mixed in. Mainly boats and not necessarily fishing boats.
The Sportsman Show is dead and buried.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

REEL GRIP said:


> Problem.... Who is gonna pay $500 To $1000 For a booth to try and sell
> tackle you can buy cheaper on-line, where you don't have to leave the
> house, much less pay to get in, and park your truck. Plus pay for people
> to work the booth that looses money. Very hard for these people that want
> to put on these shows,{TO MAKE MONEY), to find venders. Times have changed.


exactly... i often wondered how many $5 lures you sell at a very low margin to pay for the booth, travel, etc...

even as a charter captain, that quite frequently got "comped" booth space in exchange for doing something for the show, it is just not worth the time/effort to attend most (any) of the shows. I have not done a show in a few years and my number of trips has continued to grow each year and actually at a faster rate. there are much more effective ways to advertise than sport shows with your booth next to the replacement window company. my advertising budget now is about what one show cost me in the past. the shows were enjoyable as i liked talking fishing with folks but just not cost effective for me.

lots of small shows today compared to back in 70's and early 80's (heyday for these things in my memory). what has happened is that convention centers and old malls have proliferated and now must fill weeks to make money... so, the company that owns the building where the shows occur want to book out 100% of their time. they "package" deals for the big $ making shows - usually the bridal shows (really) - and then ask the show producer to put on other shows giving a great discount on the building rental. i actually had a bridal show producer approach me a few years ago about how to do a fishing show - in July. i just laughed and said you will not get a single charter to show up as we are all out fishing then.

Even the biggest show in the East - the Harrisburg show is not worth going except to see all kinds of new gear that is on DISPLAY by the mfgs since NRA took it over - look not buy... other than that, it is a **** sale like most of the other local shows. i go every few years and last year sure has gone down hill since i first went about 10-years ago. last year really sucked - not worth the entrance fee.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

privateer said:


> exactly... i often wondered how many $5 lures you sell at a very low margin to pay for the booth, travel, etc...
> 
> even as a charter captain, that quite frequently got "comped" booth space in exchange for doing something for the show, it is just not worth the time/effort to attend most (any) of the shows. I have not done a show in a few years and my number of trips has continued to grow each year and actually at a faster rate. there are much more effective ways to advertise than sport shows with your booth next to the replacement window company. my advertising budget now is about what one show cost me in the past. the shows were enjoyable as i liked talking fishing with folks but just not cost effective for me.
> 
> ...


We've done the Bassmaster Expo and ICAST, the two biggest fishing shows on the planet,
by far, for the last 15 years. You don't make any money, even though there is a few
hundred thousand there. Nobody does. It's all about exposure.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> Still have the Boat show with a little fishing mixed in. Mainly boats and not necessarily fishing boats.
> The Sportsman Show is dead and buried.


I thought so. The Columbus show has taken its spot as far as tackle stuff! Hopefully it doesn't go the same route of charters and things of that nature.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

We booked a trip to the Boundary waters in 2004,for 05. Got a good deal. Haven't been to another show since. The ones I used to go to, have all gone downhill. Went in the mid 70's and into the early 80's. Last Expo center visit, my cousin bought a chicken dinner. He asked if I wanted a piece. I looked at it, and told him " Nahh! I don't do Cleveland Seagull " nasty stuff.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My all time favorite was the Gooyear H&F Club show at Chapel Hill Mall. The club broke up when they lost their facility at Wft Lake about the time the lake/buildings sold to State(maybe before?), and The Mall can't even pay their $40k/ mo. electric bill! Damned Internet killing our past!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The Columbus has and excellent mix of local and commercial vendors. Best part is they don't have any "hucksters" selling non-outdoors items.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Well guys, I checked into the Columbus Fishing Expo and the table was about 600 dollars and that's just not feasible for us this year (it also is going to inflict with a few days that we have planned a Cabin Fever Event that we will be offering 10% off everything in the store). 

We invested quite a bit into sponsoring the Fall Brawl that didn't lead up to much business and a few other events that just didn't pan out for us. We realize it's not about going there to make money but just about meeting a few new customers, but at that time of the year, we are closed and not generating revenue so just not going to work for us. We do plan on attending on the 7th so maybe we will see you there! 

We are still planning on checking into the Girard Show and the show at the Maps Museum.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> Well guys, I checked into the Columbus Fishing Expo and the table was about 600 dollars and that's just not feasible for us this year (it also is going to inflict with a few days that we have planned a Cabin Fever Event that we will be offering 10% off everything in the store).
> 
> We invested quite a bit into sponsoring the Fall Brawl that didn't lead up to much business and a few other events that just didn't pan out for us. We realize it's not about going there to make money but just about meeting a few new customers, but at that time of the year, we are closed and not generating revenue so just not going to work for us. We do plan on attending on the 7th so maybe we will see you there!
> 
> We are still planning on checking into the Girard Show and the show at the Maps Museum.


 Marketing is tough. Always a challenge to get the most bang for the buck and increase your visibility. Got to think about what will increase traffic into your store. Good luck!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

how about having your own show ,you have a great place and plenty of parking. [email protected] ,freebies for the kids etc. [if you ever do something like this? I,d vol teer some time .


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> how about having your own show ,you have a great place and plenty of parking. [email protected] ,freebies for the kids etc. [if you ever do something like this? I,d vol teer some time .


We are going to do a Cabin Fever event in February, but we don't have enough room inside to invite more people to set up. We've considered doing something like a Tackle Flea Market/Swap Meet on a weekend in April, maybe we will need to pursue that!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

For years I've thought a swap meet would be a big success.
We've all got stuff we don't use.
Used to be one every year, I think it was in Canal Fulton.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> how about having your own show ,you have a great place and plenty of parking. [email protected] ,freebies for the kids etc. [if you ever do something like this? I,d vol teer some time .


We are going to do a Cabin Fever event in February, but we don't have enough room inside to invite more people to set up. We've considered doing something like a Tackle Flea Market/Swap Meet on a weekend in April, maybe we will need to pursue that!


REEL GRIP said:


> For years I've thought a swap meet would be a big success.
> We've all got stuff we don't use.
> Used to be one every year, I think it was in Canal Fulton.


I will keep you posted in DMs if we do one!


----------



## jojo400jk (Feb 4, 2012)

Tall Tales said:


> Please let us know if you hear of any! We would love to go and setup at some of these!


Look up Tom wickersham on Facebook or Berlin bass casters on facebook for info on the fishing show in Minerva. It's March 6 and 7. He has had this show for years and is looking for people who would like to set up there


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve seen a commercial on tv about a sport show in MT Hope next weekend, is that around the miller’s burg area? Worth a drive? Thanks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I heard Mt Hope was a good show from a friend The Columbia game club Flea Mrkt is on Jan 26 at Medina fair grnds


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The show at the Mt Hope Event Center is in Millersburg. It starts Next Thursday thru Sat.
...


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I went to the Millersburg show a couple years ago and I enjoyed myself. I think Mogadore B&T was there which was cool. Picked up a bunch of ice jigs and such. A few other local vendors were there which is neat.

What's nice with these local shows is you get local vendors and I think most of us like to support the little man these days. While it's tough to compete with the big box store tackle, it does feel good supporting the mom and pop businesses.

On another note I am just old enough to remember walking around the Sportsman Show at the IX and being overwhelmed with the tackle bins, rods, Musky Fever exhibit, etc. My first "big boy" set up was purchased there after getting to hold each rod and reel to get the full experience. RIP to the Sportsman Show.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Mogadore B&T also go to the Columbus show, so does Fisherman's Central! I am with you 1morekast I shop the local shops as much as possible. Believe me Central has gotten a lot of my money over the last four years!


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Tri state outdoor show in Hamilton is this weekend 

https://tristateoutdoorshow.com/


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

We OGF members should host our own Sports show or flea market to sell fishing and hunting items that we dont use. Or have a swap meet? Be fun i think to meet everyone and trade or purchase items


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

floater99 said:


> I heard Mt Hope was a good show from a friend The Columbia game club Flea Mrkt is on Jan 26 at Medina fair grnds


More info in the Medina fairgrounds event?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Have to check there website for details


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> My all time favorite was the Gooyear H&F Club show at Chapel Hill Mall. The club broke up when they lost their facility at Wft Lake about the time the lake/buildings sold to State(maybe before?), and The Mall can't even pay their $40k/ mo. electric bill! Damned Internet killing our past!!



Loved the Chapel Hill Show as a kid. Someone there sold grab bags that always had a surprise in it. Great memories. I probably put 10 years in going to the IX Center show too. I’m looking to buy a new boat this year so I will be going to the Cleveland Boat Show just to compare multiple boats in one location.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember the show they used to have downtown Cleveland
at the old Public Hall....Now THAT was a sport-show.
Back in the 50's and 60".


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Dowtown show, my first(and best) memories of Sportsman Shows! Chap Hill and Stow Armory were also good!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If you ever get a chance...The Bassmaster Classic Fishing Expo...
Is unbelievable...Birmingham this Mar. Free Parking, Free Admission


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Just got back from the Ultimate Fishing show in Novi , Mi. Huge ice fishing displays where I bought a lot of stuff that I won’t be able to use this year because no ice. Lots of fishing tackle, rods, reels. They even put a huge lake in there and have boats floating in it and do fishing seminars in it with trout swimming around. Lots of discount tackle. Not too bad.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Sam Butts 35th Annual Swap Meet on Feb. 1st from 9A-3P at Wallick Auction Center, 965 North Wooster Ave., Strasburg, Oh. Admission $5.00, under 7 free, $30.00 set up fee, call 330-260-3559 or 330-364-3407....


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Hatchetman said:


> Sam Butts 35th Annual Swap Meet on Feb. 1st from 9A-3P at Wallick Auction Center, 965 North Wooster Ave., Strasburg, Oh. Admission $5.00, under 7 free, $30.00 set up fee, call 330-260-3559 or 330-364-3407....


Here Ya go Talltales... Go check this out and see if it's $$$$$$


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> Here Ya go Talltales... Go check this out and see if it's $$$$$$


Our offseason calendar is slammed at this point between attending our distributor shows, the 10% off event we are having in our store, and just attending the area shows to network and meet new people. That being said, we are looking at doing a swap meet in April since you guys all seem to think thats a great idea and we have the space in the parking lot for it, I think it may work. I will DM you once I get the particulars ironed out!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Tall Tales said:


> Our offseason calendar is slammed at this point between attending our distributor shows, the 10% off event we are having in our store, and just attending the area shows to network and meet new people. That being said, we are looking at doing a swap meet in April since you guys all seem to think thats a great idea and we have the space in the parking lot for it, I think it may work. I will DM you once I get the particulars ironed out!


I don't think you'll be disappointed, April will be here before you know-it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Read a article in the paper today about the Millersburg sport show starting today, that some guys remember big daddy, he’s going to do a seminar on ice fishing on Friday and Saturday, I’ve heard it gets really crowded on Saturday the last day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

snag said:


> Read a article in the paper today about the Millersburg sport show starting today, that some guys remember big daddy, he’s going to do a seminar on ice fishing on Friday and Saturday, I’ve heard it gets really crowded on Saturday the last day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's also doing a 6:30 Crappie Thursday..


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey Guys, 

We went to the Mt. Hope show today just to check it out and saw only a handful of fishing booths (maybe 5 or less?). Just wanted to pass that along in case you all are thinking of heading over there. About 95% of the show was charter fishing, hunting trips, land management, and deer blinds/accessories. 

We are planning to visit the Cleveland show to see if we will set up there next year so maybe we will see you guys there!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I went down there last year and did some musky seminars for them , along with a booth for my bait co and guide service . .................................... I wont be going back down to that one . Decent show but not my cup of tea .


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We went to the Mt. Hope show today just to check it out and saw only a handful of fishing booths (maybe 5 or less?). Just wanted to pass that along in case you all are thinking of heading over there. About 95% of the show was charter fishing, hunting trips, land management, and deer blinds/accessories.
> 
> We are planning to visit the Cleveland show to see if we will set up there next year so maybe we will see you guys there!


You just saved me a(reasonably) long drive today in some very strange weather for January!!! Sounds like a smaller version of the old IX Center shows! 
Short Story: The first(and last) time I was in Millersburg was several years ago to buy a Brittany Spaniel from a nice Amish family who periodically bred their Champion bloodline female to a Champion field trial male way up In Geauga cty(not the "mill type" operation seen recently on the Cleveland Fox news)!(The dog turned out to be one of our best "family members" and hunter Brits"). What was interesting was it began snowing heavily so we angled east ward towards Strausburg/I 77. Going up a hill as we were leaving town just at dark, a huge buck suddenly ran straight down a steep embankment into the right front of my car, broke off the rearview mirror and smashed the passenger side window into tiny bits which exploded all over the wife and pup on a towel in her lap! Miraculously, the deer ran off apparently/reasonably uninjured! Had to slam the door on a blanket over the doortop hanging down inside to keep the snow and cold out all the way back to Hartville. Quite a memorable trip!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

snag said:


> Read a article in the paper today about the Millersburg sport show starting today, that some guys remember big daddy, he’s going to do a seminar on ice fishing on Friday and Saturday, I’ve heard it gets really crowded on Saturday the last day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out DJ's seminar. He is pretty funny, super knowledgeable, works on one of the most recognized charter boats on Erie, and Makes some of those custom baits that people are constantly copying and selling, but the difference is he is an innovator with color patterns and his bait quality is top notch, vs the cheaper knock offs that constantly have paint issues.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> You just saved me a(reasonably) long drive today in some very strange weather for January!!! Sounds like a smaller version of the old IX Center shows!
> Short Story: The first(and last) time I was in Millersburg was several years ago to buy a Brittany Spaniel from a nice Amish family who periodically bred their Champion bloodline female to a Champion field trial male way up In Geauga cty(not the "mill type" operation seen recently on the Cleveland Fox news)!(The dog turned out to be one of our best "family members" and hunter Brits"). What was interesting was it began snowing heavily so we angled east ward towards Strausburg/I 77. Going up a hill as we were leaving town just at dark, a huge buck suddenly ran straight down a steep embankment into the right front of my car, broke off the rearview mirror and smashed the passenger side window into tiny bits which exploded all over the wife and pup on a towel in her lap! Miraculously, the deer ran off apparently/reasonably uninjured! Had to slam the door on a blanket over the doortop hanging down inside to keep the snow and cold out all the way back to Hartville. Quite a memorable trip!!


My uncle said the exact same thing. He said it was basically a smaller version of the older shows at the IX center.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Tall Tales said:


> My uncle said the exact same thing. He said it was basically a smaller version of the older shows at the IX center.


As of late... It's all a money grab.
But... As long as they keep make'in they'll keep do'in it $$$$


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

TT, I met uncle at your shop. First impressions were he's a "wise" man!(We all get "wiser" with more years on us!) I used to take my kids thereCleve) back in the day when they were in grade school! They always thought all the "mounts" behind the Outfitters/Guides setups were "pretty cool"!! Anymore, I can get my Winter "fix" brousing/walking thru a well-stocked local bait and tackle shop(your's, Mark's, and Jeff's) are good examples! Sorry but I'd be remiss if I didn't "casually" include the Streetsboro and Warren Wally Marts. Someone at those two places are truly multi-species fishermen-and icers!


----------

